# Urgent !! win2003 not able to login how to recover the raid 5 data or the OS?



## ann06 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi,
i have win 2003 hp proliant DL 380 G4 with smart array 6400.
after power failure the server is hanging before the login screen ( while applying computer settings or network settings)
i was able to login with the safe mode with cmd one time and disabled most of the services it worked but when the server restarted iam not able to login again.

i tried last known good configuration, safe mode, safe mode with cmd, safe mode with networking, repairing windows..all are not working each time its hanging before login stage.
what to do in such case? i dont want to format specially there is important data there.
how to take the data from the scsi raid 5 array? how to connect this array to other server and would it be able to read the data like a single drive or the configuration of the array is there on the OS?
please help me


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

if it goes in under safe mode then it IS either driver or services. So, run in safemode then go to start and run

enter "msconfig", disable each and every non critical service and reboot into normal mode.

Then get into the event view and see what is hanging the system


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

also you can boot via CD in repair mode to disable services...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310602


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

My money is on disk corruption. Slipstream the RAID drivers into the window install disc and do a chkdsk.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

And buy an uninterruptible power supply! (APC!)


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

1) Download, burn and boot to Ubuntu.
2) Click places and find your hard drive (the one with a windows folder in it)
3) If you have a Driver CD, please copy the contents of it to a new folder which should be designated the name "drivers." If not, using the internet, download all the drivers to the drivers folder. Reason for doing this is because the next few steps rewinds your registry and will require you to install drivers.
4) Rename the Windows\system32\config\system file to system.bad
5) Copy Windows\repair\system to the Windows\system32\config folder and restart.
6) Reboot to windows and try again.
7) If above steps prove to be worse than before, just boot back into Ubuntu, and delete the windows\system32\config\system file and rename the system.bad to system.


----------

